# For those of you who have rescued horses



## Steph_D (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been told by several people that there's a starving horse nearby (tied to a tree with a log chain, no hay or water). The police have been contacted and won't do anything and we don't have any kind of animal control here (only on Tuesdays, for a couple of hours :no: ). I'd like to go talk to the guy about buying the horse or whatever, but I've been told that he's pretty cranky. I know that some of you have talked horses out of bad situations, but how do you do it? What do you tell the people?

Any words of wisdom will be greatly appreciated




:

I haven't had horses in almost a year, so I've gotta get things ready for this poor feller, assuming I can get him.


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I went and looked at her. She's not a mini, but she is small, about 2 years old, sorrel pinto. She's THIN! You can see every bone she's got and her neck's starting to get skinny. She wasn't tied with a log chain like I was told, but she only had about 10 feet of rope, maybe less. The parents weren't home, but I talked to the daughter and she said they're wanting to sell. I offered $50, hopefully they'll take it. Please say a prayer! I'll post pictures on the back porch if I can get her.


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Luck! I am praying that you get her! I can't stand the fact that people do things like that to their animals!



:


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Tiffani. The thing is that they had like 3 dogs and they were all chubby, but the poor horse was skin and bones. I think they got her thinking that she could eat the grass and weeds around the property, but there's nothing but trees and rocks. I keep praying for my phone to ring, hopefully it will soon.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 9, 2006)

Keep us posted on how this comes out!

Marsha


----------



## virginia (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Steph

If there is anything CMHR can do to help, please let us know. We an classify her as a (tall) mini.

Ginny

I'm praying for her.


----------



## Devon (Nov 9, 2006)

Best Of Luck



:


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I still haven't heard from the actual owner. I went back out there and they still weren't home. That poor horse. She has no water or food, a tarp that's falling down for shelter, and only about a 10 foot circle to walk around. I couldn't even get close enough to give her water because the dogs would've bit me. They don't have running water out there (isn't that illegal with kids?).

I feel like I'm walking a fine line here. If I look too desperate, he'll keep raising the price. But if I do nothing else, the horse could very easily die out there. I'm hoping to convince the owner that I'm his last resort before the sheriff comes out and just takes her. I'm going to try to call a guy from the Missouri Humane Society in the morning and see if he can help me to get her.

I'm not giving up!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 10, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Good for you Steph... Sounds like the little girl really needs you. I hope you can get her with little or no trouble. And I don't want to sound mean, but once you get the horse, DHR may be interested to know about that water situation, for the good of the kids of course.



: Please keep us posted! Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Nov 10, 2006)

this so reminds me of the rescue where all the horses were tied to old junk cars, houses etc and had no water. Just keep your cool and try to act like you really dont need another horse but might take her. Because your so right if they think you want her really bad the price usually goes way up.

Keep us posted!


----------



## MBennettp (Nov 10, 2006)

Go to your county courthouse and look up the animal cruelty law and make a copy of it. Take the copy to the police department and if they won't do anything, show them the copy. You can also contact the sheriff's department. I have had to do that when time was important and the PD wouldn't do anything but the sheriff's office sure did.

If that doesn't work, contact the media, if they put pressure on the police department, something will be done.

It sounds like this is an emergency and something needs to be done NOW, not in 2 or 3 days. I hope the Humane Society will give you some help.

Please keep us posted!

Mary


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Steph, I assume this horse is in Missouri. Mind me asking where as that's where I am. Good luck with this!!


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I went back this morning and they've decided NOT to sell. I can't express how upset I am. I was hoping to be able to do this without getting the humane society or sheriff's office too involved. I'm in the very SW corner of Missouri and the humane society is all the way in St. Louis. There's one guy that works cases for 117 counties in Missouri, at least that's what their site says.

The owners say that they're working with rescuers to TAKE IN more horses :new_shocked: I can't believe that any rescue could look at her and think about giving them more, much less taking that one away from them.

Sigh, I guess this means it's time to start making some phone calls.

Oh, the sheriff's office was called about a week ago. No one's bothered to come out yet. I went by our local police department on my way home, but it was locked and no one was there. They don't care around here.

My cousin just called. She said that she'd called the sheriff's office again and talked to someone who actually seemed to care. Hopefully we can get something done soon, before it gets super cold.

I just got off the phone with the humane society. I didn't have their address, but I gave them my cousin's, which is right across the road. Hopefully something can be done for this poor thing.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 10, 2006)

im so sorry steph. I know firsthand how frustrating it is!! I applaud you for taking the time to care and following thru. All we can do is try.


----------



## Katie12 (Nov 10, 2006)

Call channel 2 news in St Louis they have done several stories on this and tell them it's an emergency!! Pictures would help. I did it on a dog and they were very helpful.


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 10, 2006)

Katie12 said:


> Call channel 2 news in St Louis they have done several stories on this and tell them it's an emergency!! Pictures would help. I did it on a dog and they were very helpful.


The problem with that is I'm about 5 hours from St. Louis



I'm hoping that he'll get enough government pressure to want to sell, rather than get fined and possibly have to go to court.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Nov 10, 2006)

Things that I have found that work.

When you go to talk to them have CASH in your hand.

Money will talk, you just have to find the right amount. Ask.

Let them know how much it is going to cost to get the horse back in good health. Mention vet bills, farrier bills, feed bills.

Have other people call and let them know the condition of the horse is bad and they are reporting them.

In one case I called the man's lawyer and talked to her. This was a divorce case the wife refused to sell her babies but they were starving and some had died. The lawyer found a way for him to sell the horses with out the wife's consent. The horses were considered mutual property and the checks to buy the horses had to be made out to the town to pay the taxes on the house that was in both names.

You have to think outside the box and never once degrade the people yourself. You need to be a friend and be on their side. At least til you have the horse loaded and are heading out of their yard.

You can get other people involved offering to buy the horse BUT becareful with this. The more people they think are interested the higher the price will be. You all need to be on the same page and let them know the horse is only worth XX$.


----------



## tracerace (Nov 11, 2006)

I wish you well with this. I'm in the same situation where there is an Arab mare that I pass by, that is a walking skeleton. I've never actually seen a horse this thin and still slive. It's breaking my heart but the woman "loves" her horse



.

I believe cash in hand would probably help. In fact...with Christmas coming up it may be good timing. I may try that myself. But, yes, do try to be their friend...don't make them feel like you are rescuing the pony. I never once made Phoebe's owner feel bad. I recently saw them at Wal Mart and I filled them in on how well she's doing (they didn't ask...I offerend). You just can't afford to cause them to distrust you.


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 28, 2006)

WOO HOO!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: They've put her back up for sale and I'll be bringing her home TODAY!! Thank you, Jesus



: We've got a nasty cold front coming in on Thursday and I wanted to get her out of there before it hit. As soon as my uncle gets home, we'll be heading out there to get her. I'll be sure and post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

:new_multi: :new_multi: HOORAY!! HOORAY!! :new_multi: :new_multi:

Sure hope everything goes smoothly & you get her home safe & sound.

Waiting on pins & needles.... &



: for you both.

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Good Luck!!


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 28, 2006)

:aktion033: :bgrin :aktion033: :bgrin :aktion033: :bgrin

Good For You!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 28, 2006)

can't wait to hear that you have her safe home with you! poor thing... she is lucky that you care!


----------



## Black Magic (Nov 28, 2006)

Can I buy you all a blanket for your new baby? Send me measurements and I'll get on the phone with Double Diamond and have them send you one right away. God Bless You for your efforts. My son's folks are from Lamar, Mo. and I lived on Lake of the Ozarks for years. I also worked in Lenexa, Ks. and lived in Belton, and also lived in K.C. Mo.

My email is [email protected] BTW... I double blanket our babies when it's really really cold, fleece first and thenthe turnout blanket.

I also got a deal on large mini halters, so I have a few of them, as well as a few small ones, that are used, if they can help too.

Please let me know.

God Bless,

Lynn W

E-mail me... A.S.A. P. I also have some blankets from another tack place that I could even mail, if you don't like Double Diamond's.


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 28, 2006)

Black Magic said:


> Can I buy you all a blanket for your new baby? Send me measurements and I'll get on the phone with Double Diamond and have them send you one right away. God Bless You for your efforts. My son's folks are from Lamar, Mo. and I lived on Lake of the Ozarks for years. I also worked in Lenexa, Ks. and lived in Belton, and also lived in K.C. Mo.
> 
> My email is [email protected] BTW... I double blanket our babies when it's really really cold, fleece first and thenthe turnout blanket.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, Lynn. God bless you! I'll definately take you up on that offer and will be emailing shortly. I bought her a new halter, but I got it a little small. It still fits, but won't for long so a halter would be great also.

Thank you so very much!




:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Steph, that is WONDERFUL! :aktion033: I am so glad she will be getting a great and loving home. Thanks for hanging in there and be dilligent where she is concerned.



: Please keep us posted and post pictures when you can! :aktion033: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

